# Gaggia titanium



## Steven2907 (Aug 17, 2013)

Are these machines any good, would recommend buying a second hand one and what should I look out for


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

I used to have one of these machines. I had it for about 4 years (I recall, when I bought it, they were still made by Gaggia before Phillips took over the company so not very much plastic, more metal). I wouldn't say I used the machine a lot and eventually the steamer packed in. When I bought my Elektra I gave the machine to friends who got steamer fixed and they say it works fine now (although I think steamer still isn't working properly but that may be down to John Wayne repair guy!)

I bought the machine after a Classic and thought it was fine for my needs at the time ie I wanted a nice easy to use coffee machine which made coffee quickly and conveniently at the press of a button.

I'm sure there will be others on this forum who can give you sound advice on the machine to help with your decision.


----------



## selvvy (Aug 20, 2013)

Gaggia platinum swing up coffee machine: Stainless steel water reservoir holds 57oz of water at any given time. Some adjustable spouts allow you to brew two cups of espresso at the same time.


----------

